# Best boat for the money?



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

Looking to buy a brand new 18’ deep V boat in the coming days for Erie. My budget is 30-40k, but open to better deals cheaper. I’m really interested in a Starcraft renegade 178 DC. I have also contemplated the cheaper side for a tracker targa. Let’s hear what you guys have or are believe are durable, well built, boats for the price.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Smokercraft or starcraft. cant go wrong


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

If it works well for what you need, cheaper can be better. I have no idea what your going to get for your budget brand new. Are Aluminum boats that much less expensive then a fiberglass? I think that for Erie, being the Old Man that I am, I want something that will give a smoother ride when Erie acts up. So that would be Heavier boat, so Im thinking Fiberglass. But, Im curious as to the outcome of your thread.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

X2 on the Smokercraft or Starcraft.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm quite biased in that I've had aluminum hulls for going on 4 decades. I've been on Erie with both, the pros for aluminum far outweigh the cons. Let's face it there are very few times anyone pulls up to the ramp and fishes because he has a comparable sized glass boat rather than a tinnie. The higher sides of a starcraft provide a good bit of safety when it gets nasty out there. The high end glass boats may handle much better but I've seen guys run forward while trolling in a following sea when a Hawaii 5-0's sneak up behind them. I fish a 35 year old starcraft mariner and never give it a thought, it gets me out and back safely in stuff I have no business being out in. It's your dough buy what you feel your comfortable with, starcrafts are very good hulls. The newer ones are surely way better than what I have. I know a number of peeps that have the trackers and are quite happy with their boats too.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I have a tracker pro guide deep v, only smaller and I am very pleased with it. I got caught in a storm one day and thought I'd have a rough time coming in, but it amazed me how well it done. They are welded now and much better than the older ones.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Something you may want to think about too is wait time. I'm not sure how much of a rush you're in to get the boat on the water but I've heard multiple manufacturers have very long wait times and back logged orders to build depending on who you go with. If you're hoping to get it out this spring I would be sure to ask when looking, I've noticed even if not ordering there isn't much on the lots to look at.
Good luck in your search.


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

burnsj5 said:


> Something you may want to think about too is wait time. I'm not sure how much of a rush you're in to get the boat on the water but I've heard multiple manufacturers have very long wait times and back logged orders to build depending on who you go with. If you're hoping to get it out this spring I would be sure to ask when looking, I've noticed even if not ordering there isn't much on the lots to look at.
> Good luck in your search.


That’s the problem I’ve been seeing. The wait time to have a manufacture get a boat is about 6 months or so. Looked at an alumacraft (was not a fan of them) but they advised me the quickest I could get one atleast from that dealership was about august or September. I’m heading to vics sports center to look at Starcrafts and probably Cabela’s later in the week to see if they have any targas on show


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Would do yourself a serious favor and really research some of the issues some various popular models of boats are having. There are a few popular models out there with 'listing' issues from the factory due to the way they are laid out...some others that overflow livewell water when running in choppy water.
Of course your dealer is not gonna get into those issues but there are boat forums chalked full of these issues. 
Research well...


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Would do yourself a serious favor and really research some of the issues some various popular models of boats are having. There are a few popular models out there with 'listing' issues from the factory due to the way they are laid out...some others that overflow livewell water when running in choppy water.
> Of course your dealer is not gonna get into those issues but there are boat forums chalked full of these issues.
> Research well...


Great advice, I will say as someone who enjoys reading about boats and motors even though I likely won't switch out again anytime soon, with such access to large public forums you're going to see complaints from most manufacturers. Keep an eye out for the same issues popping up, it seems quality of fit and finish is a common complaint these days across the board for new aluminum boats. 
I think looking at the less popular name brands may get you into a boat sooner and for less money. The starcrafts, G3, polarkrafts, maybe some of the crestliners could be better options for you.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a crestliner authority I bought used off of here. In the short season I had it out in the fall I really liked it. It rides very well, seems fit and finish is good and compartments stay dry and is made for big water fishing but still family friendly. The boat shownis starting so you may be able to jump on an instock deal but you better be ready to go quick 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Best boat for the money? USED


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Save some money and buy a good used boat,there are a lot out there.I would get at least a 19' or bigger.I have been fishing out of my 19' Sea Nymph great lakes special for almost 30 years and never looked back.If I had to do it over I would have gotten one a little bigger.I would look at a Sea Nymph,Starcraft Islander,Sylvan,Lund,Crestliner....etc.The used boats usually come with all the gear,fish finder,radio,ship to shore,safety gear,and sometimes fishing tackle.30-40 thousand dollars can buy a very good used boat.


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I also agree used... I bought mine used on here in your price range with every option I would of loved to have for a fraction of the price. But you have to be ready to jump on it. Inseen it as soon as it was listed and committed and did a deposit the next day and several others were also interested. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## man164 (Sep 21, 2014)

If you want a new 18' boat for Erie check out the Starweld 18 Fusion Pro.


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

I think I’m veering towards a starweld victory 20


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Have you checked out the Fusion? I like my Starweld Fusion 20 for Lake Erie fishing. Big deep cockpit, excellent stern with high sides and great access for netting fish. I installed 60" tracks for rod holders and eventually downriggers. Bought it last year from Town Marine at a great price, well worth the drive.


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

Yes I checked it out, but I didn’t like the back end near the transom. The two seats were too narrow. What I liked about the victory 20 was that it has the bench seat that also folded down into the deck and front cushions on the front deck. More of a fish & ski that I can utilize with the family for boating or tubing when the ol lady wants to go out.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The high wall across the stern on the Fusion is definitely not great for tubing/skiing and would be awkward to climb over. I believe the Fusion and Victory 20's are same hull. With my Yamaha F150, it goes a little over 45 mph (2 people plus T9.9 kicker, Terrova 80, four batteries total, some fishing gear, full tank of gas) so plenty power for water sports.. Good luck with victory!


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I should note that I have a port side list while under power on my Fusion which has been reported by others, but attributed primarily to130# kicker hanging off the stern on the port side so I'm planning to move some batteries toward the starboard side and install trim tabs eventually.


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

A couple lenco trim tabs will solve the list. Easy to install


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I bought a new 2020 Tracker Targa 18 last May. I researched all boat mfgs for about 6 mo before I chose this boat. Trust me, if you search for it, you will find horror stories on every boat mfg out there. I went with Tracker because it seems they fixed a lot of the issues I read about. Was told that Ranger purchased them and Hulls are made the same way. Once you step up to the Targas the hulls get the thicker .125 aluminum. It’s a really great ride With a 150 4stroke and great interior. If you go with tracker, look around at all the Bass Pros and Cabelas near you. Grab one off the lot! If you “build your boat” you will be waiting a long time. Also, remember when thinking about boat cover, ski pylons, etc.. these can be purchased later/separate with cash instead of paying interest on add ons. Ps. Don’t buy their Bimini top!


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

Ironically I made the trip to Avon cabelas yesterday and checked out the v 19 combo and it checked all necessities, but it was still about $48k for another $2k I could get the starweld victory 20 that I liked and thought was more suitable for my liking. What I LOVED was the space and compartments the targa had to offer unlike others. What I didn’t like was some things just appeared cheap. Removable plastic compartments that went straight to the hull when removed, the welds on the exterior resembled more like dents than welds. Hell, the v 18 didn’t even come with a spare tire!! For a tandem trailer that was a must. The other thing I didn’t quite enjoy was aside from the motor anything that went wrong had to be done through cabelas which is 1.5 hour drive for me. What did you not like about the Bimini ? The Bimini is a must. Nothing sucks the energy out of you like the sun will.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Yeah, the thing that irritated me most was the structural welds showing thru. I looked into the way it was designed and the type of welding and then felt better about it. As far as the cheaper part.. yes it definitely has some cheaper things about it. But it is cheaper, that’s the good part. I would have to look at papers but I think I paid 35k ish. I almost bought the 19 but the cost wasn’t worth 12” compared to the 18. I would give the combo some deep thought. If you are fishing.. three guys in a boat is comfy, 4 is pushing it. No need for the jump seats and the casting deck is just fine without the fold down addition. The bow cushions seem like a pain for blowing out and storage. Even pulling a tube with the family, you still have 6 seats including the bow. The Bimini top is definitely a must BUT the tracker Bimini is way to big. Its a good design just takes up a ton of fishing room. $1200 is insane too! Im going to be switching to a two bow this spring. If you are comfortable spending 50k make sure you checkout the Ranger MS Series.


----------



## DeerNDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

Uglystix said:


> Yeah, the thing that irritated me most was the structural welds showing thru. I looked into the way it was designed and the type of welding and then felt better about it. As far as the cheaper part.. yes it definitely has some cheaper things about it. But it is cheaper, that’s the good part. I would have to look at papers but I think I paid 35k ish. I almost bought the 19 but the cost wasn’t worth 12” compared to the 18. I would give the combo some deep thought. If you are fishing.. three guys in a boat is comfy, 4 is pushing it. No need for the jump seats and the casting deck is just fine without the fold down addition. The bow cushions seem like a pain for blowing out and storage. Even pulling a tube with the family, you still have 6 seats including the bow. The Bimini top is definitely a must BUT the tracker Bimini is way to big. Its a good design just takes up a ton of fishing room. $1200 is insane too! Im going to be switching to a two bow this spring. If you are comfortable spending 50k make sure you checkout the Ranger MS Series.


That’s what the guys at cabelas tried to explain is that the welds are designed that way. I would love to only pay $35k cause I surely don’t want a $400/month payment. Did you not add a kicker and other accessories? If not, how does it troll with no kicker. I looked into the ranger ms series, but I’ve come to realize that nearly all come with no electronics or accessories which quickly put me at almost 60k in a ranger. It’s nice that the targas atleast come with the basics to get you by. It blows my mind that unless I buy used I have to spend nearly $35k+ to get onto Erie with a 18+ footer. I’m tired of fishing out of a boat that only allows a “one foot or less” kind of day.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn’t purchase any extras because I didn’t want to finance them too. Bought the Bimini and cover for it separate. I didn’t get the kicker but plan to put one on this year if I dont have to wait 6 months for it to ship. I’ll feel better having a kicker to save on fuel, save on big motor hours, troll slower and have a back up just in case of mechanical issues. On calm water no wind I can troll at 1.8 which isn’t bad in June/July. I did add a copilot to trolling motor and use that if I need a slower speed. The batteries hold up really well. 
I kicked around buying used but you never know what you are getting and I would be extremely upset to buy used for 20k then have to put 13k in a new outboard. Not saying buying new is better, it just made more sense for me.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice starcraft superfisherman on craigslist for 21k, looks to be loaded and well taken care of...


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Sorry looks like it sold fast....


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

snagless-1 said:


> Save some money and buy a good used boat,there are a lot out there.I would get at least a 19' or bigger.I have been fishing out of my 19' Sea Nymph great lakes special for almost 30 years and never looked back.If I had to do it over I would have gotten one a little bigger.I would look at a Sea Nymph,Starcraft Islander,Sylvan,Lund,Crestliner....etc.The used boats usually come with all the gear,fish finder,radio,ship to shore,safety gear,and sometimes fishing tackle.30-40 thousand dollars can buy a very good used boat.


You got that right, snag, i got an old 195GLS. That is the most seaworthy aluminum boat i've ever been on. 8 ft. wide and super deep, just right for Erie.
Actually, i just bought an older Lund and my buddy is picking up the sea nymph next week. My back just doesn't get along with Erie. Looks like i'll be back to the smaller local lakes and hit Erie once, maybe twice a season.

I'm not sure if they even make sea nymph's anymore?


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I bought my 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster in 2014 for just over half of what a similarly equipped new one was going for. I found it on-line and basically made a deal for it over the phone contingent on it being as clean in real life as it appeared in photos (it was) and a sea trial. The guy selling it said he had a list of 20 names to call if I didn't buy it. According to the seller his ad had been posted for less than an hour when I called. If you do come across a good deal on a non-abused used boat be ready to jump on it - they don't last long.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Seaturd said:


> I bought my 2012 Starcraft Fishmaster in 2014 for just over half of what a similarly equipped new one was going for. I found it on-line and basically made a deal for it over the phone contingent on it being as clean in real life as it appeared in photos (it was) and a sea trial. The guy selling it said he had a list of 20 names to call if I didn't buy it. According to the seller his ad had been posted for less than an hour when I called. If you do come across a good deal on a non-abused used boat be ready to jump on it - they don't last long.


A similar thing happened with me. I saw a boat listed on line with in hours of it being posted. I had an offer in on it by COB that day. There was a line of people behind me if my deal fell thru.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Two years ago I posted my old boat on market place mid morning and it was sold before supper, so don't hesitate if you see a good one


----------



## Jeffrey47 (Jul 31, 2018)

Any issues about Carrera boat?


----------



## cbellanca1 (Sep 20, 2014)

DeerNDucks said:


> Looking to buy a brand new 18’ deep V boat in the coming days for Erie. My budget is 30-40k, but open to better deals cheaper. I’m really interested in a Starcraft renegade 178 DC. I have also contemplated the cheaper side for a tracker targa. Let’s hear what you guys have or are believe are durable, well built, boats for the price.


I love my fishmaster 196 smokercraft or starcraft.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

my opinion  is buy a used boat in the spring in the size you want motor you want and use the money you save on electronics and a new kicker if you troll but from experience if you buy from a person and not a dealer take it out to make sure how it runs handles the water and if it leaks .you can get a 3 -4 year old boat for half what you would new and also have it taken to a marina to check how many hours it has the new motors can be plugged into a computer and it will tell you how many hours and at what rpms but its your money like i said just my opinion


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

A buddy ordered a new Lowe about 6 weeks ago.
He called yesterday to check on his boat.
He was told, good thing he ordered early,
all 2021 orders are booked. If you want to order a new Lowe
it will be a 2022.
Don't sound like boat sales are slowing any.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Ran into one of the owners of Knox Marina at the Fin this week... He said it is crazy how people are buying. Briefly considered putting mine Ranger up for sale just see if I could get more then I paid..I love it too much though.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

What's the downside to a 27 ft used Erie boat?


----------

